

Y Combinator Summer 2013 - nancyhua
http://nancyhua.com/2013/10/07/ycombinator-summer-2013/

======
davedx
Happy to have been a part of Apptimize, even a small one! Glad to see you guys
got so much out of YC. And hit me up with a T-shirt already! Maybe I'll wear
it to an Appsterdam session. ;)

Wish you and Jeremy the best going forwards, keep in touch.

~~~
nancyhua
omg the t shirt! Sorry I forgot bc I decided to wait to get one after we got a
logo. You'll get one soon.

~~~
davedx
Awesome! Thanks :)

------
ericd
Those shoes look awesome! Are they like the old moon/trampoline shoes we used
to have as kids?

~~~
nancyhua
They're really tiring bc they absorb all your energy! I tried to buy the
trampoline shoes but they only shipped to England or something :P

~~~
omegant
You should try Pose method of running. But start very slowly, as your
connective tissue will not be ready to go beyond some couple hundred yards the
first months. But if you are patient you´ll run faster, with less effort and
with less risk of injury. Here it is a short article on it.
[http://running.competitor.com/2013/01/training/an-
introducti...](http://running.competitor.com/2013/01/training/an-introduction-
to-the-pose-method-of-running_65128)

------
ninetax
Thanks for sharing, this was an interesting read!

